# Fishing Long Island Sound Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Thursday: Drive up and stop at the legendary Rut's Hut for deep fried hot dogs and chili. Kinda got a little off track on the drive up and arrived just after the lunch rush. 
Not a very photogenic place but the dogs and chili where pretty good. Not Coney Island but still good. 
This is Ruts Hut.. 

















Chili was remembered all evening.. mmmm good.

Friday: Meet Capt Mike Warecke at Niantic launch. 
Heading out 








Boardwalk in distance....









Ran from Niantic up to RI. searching for tuna in sound. Saw lots of interesting landmarks. 

























Most had Whatcha sumptin names and had these outrageous rips and current. No tuna so fished back South and stopped at any rip with birds. Caught many "Baaass" and blues. At the end the day I was so tired from catching striped "Baaass" all day. Every one was 26-27 inches and pulled harder than any Bay convict bass could ever. Oh and much prettier with purple and blue in the stripes. Blues where about 7 pounds to 10 pounds.

Saturday: We started a bit later since the outgoing bite was better on Friday. This time we ran for two hours searching for tuna. No luck so again we fished back. Started at Fishers Island northern rip. Very dangerous spot with on bad move and the boat is tossed up on the rocks of the rip. Huge ocean swells went 8 feet above the boat at times. But man the fish did hit... 

After my buddy lost his footing and one of my St Croix rods and Doug Hannon reel went swimming away into the rips.. Bye sweet combo forever.. we went calmer water. 

Saw this strange island with solar panels, windmills and a boat with big wheels. And Stonehenge next to some hot water panels. 


























University of CT.. 










Some average class fish. 


























Capt Mike Warecke is good guide and I recommend him for any one fishing CT and the sound. 

Capt Mike "the other one"


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent pictoral account. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work and awesome report.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

great report sir.


----------

